
“The next 50 years: A personal view” [of AI] by Patrick Henry Winston - giardini
http://dspace.mit.edu/openaccess-disseminate/1721.1/108137
======
giardini
Finding Judea Pearl's text "Causality" sitting atop the reading stack, I began
looking for some way to avoid reading it. So I was delighted to pick up this
older (2012) but extremely timely paper by Patrick Henry Winston, which gives
his take on several topics:

\- the retreat of AI to statistics,

\- Brooks subsumption architecture and some pitfalls,

\- the limited efficacy of neural networks and

\- even a brief discussion of Pearl's previous book("Probabilistic Reasoning
in Intelligent Systems") and work, which provided just enough information to
send me in a new direction!

